# Frage zu Konsolen-Headsets (speziell Xbox One)



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei der Xbox One kann man ja ein Headset direkt am Controller einstecken, dort ist eine 3,5mm-Buchse vorhanden. Meine Fragen dazu wären:

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Sprachchat in Spielen? Ist das Mic bei Multiplayergames wie CoD und Battlefield automatisch an, außer man schaltet das Mic auf stumm? Oder ist es immer aus, und wenn man es nutzen will, muss man es erst aktivieren?
Höre ich mich dann auch selber, damit ich weiß, dass meine Sprache übertragen wird? Gibt es ein Symbol auf dem Bildschirm, das mir anzeigt, dass mein Mic aktiv ist?
Ist man beim Spielen dann automatisch nur mit seinem eigenen Team verbunden, oder muss man etwas umstellen, damit dies der Fall ist? 
Muss oder kann man vlt auch nur bestimmte Mitspieler einzeln "aktivieren", die einen hören können sollen?
Oder muss/kann man auch eine App starten, bei der man sich gezielt mit bestimmten anderen verbindet?

zB in den "Lobbies" höre ich oft andere Spieler, bei der Partie selbst aber nicht.​ Daher bin ich unsicher, wie genau das funktioniert.

Und noch zwei Fragen: 
- leidet die Akkulaufzeit des Controllers merklich unter der Verwendung eines Headsets?
- schaltet die Xbox one automatisch den HDMI-Ausgang und somit auch die Lautsprecher des TVs bw. der Hifi-Anlage auf Stumm, sobald man ein Headset am Controller hat?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2017)

1. Mic ist automatisch an
2. Ich höre mich nicht im Headset. Symbol ist abhängig vom Spiel. Manche zeigen es an, manche nicht. Am Besten siehst du es beim Party-Overlay
3. Man ist mit seinem Team verbunden, wenn du jetzt so etwas wie CoD meinst
4. Nein, man muss keinen aktivieren. Ich hab die meisten aber stumm geschaltet, da man nie sinnvolles Zeug hört sondern nur, wie sie mit jemand anderem Reden oder rumschreien.
5. Gezielt mit anderen verbinden: Mach eine Party auf und lade die Leute dahin ein, schon hört man nur noch die Party.

6. Glaube ich nicht, aber ich habe mittlerweile ein Headset ohne Anschluss an den Controller
7. Gute Frage. Zumindest wird der Optical-Out nicht Stumm geschaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 4. Nein, man muss keinen aktivieren. Ich hab die meisten aber stumm geschaltet, da man nie sinnvolles Zeug hört sondern nur, wie sie mit jemand anderem Reden oder rumschreien.


 genau deswegen die Frage, ob das Mic erst mal "an" ist. Oft denke ich, dass die gar nicht wissen, dass man sie hören kann ^^  


Danke für die anderen Infos


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2017)

Willst du eigentlich bei dem Headset am Controller bleiben oder mal ein "richtiges" kaufen?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2017)

ich weiß nicht wie es bei der One ist, aber bei der PS4 zeigt ein Symbol am Bildschirm/Fernseher kurz an ob das HS bzw. das Mikrofon daran an oder aus ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem Headset-Adapter konnte man es auch sehen, aber irgendwann wurde der ja direkt in den Controller integriert.

Da wusste ich dann schon nicht mehr, wie man das Headset überhaupt steuern kann


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Willst du eigentlich bei dem Headset am Controller bleiben oder mal ein "richtiges" kaufen?



Was sind denn "richtige" ? Die, die ich gefunden hab, sind scheinbar alle für den Anschluss direkt am Controller gedacht.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2017)

ich denke mal er meint mit "richtige" die teuren Sourround-HSs wie etwa die Astros, ist aber nur ne Vermutung


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2017)

Oh... ich dachte die werden nicht mehr am Controller angeschlossen 

Ich selber habe ein Turtle Beach 420 X+. Das ist Wireless.

Ein A50 ist doch zu teuer und diesen Surround im Headset brauch ich nicht wirklich.

Aber ein A20 oder das 420 X+ sind da voll ok. Vor allem preislich.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich brauch kein Wireless-Modell. Oder hat das Vorteile, außer dass es kein Kabel hat?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2017)

Nein 

Was für ein Headset hast du denn?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Was für ein Headset hast du denn?


noch keines, vlt zu weihnachten


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich empfehle, das Headset vor dem Kauf zu probieren.

Jeder empfindet Tragekomfort anders


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich empfehle, das Headset vor dem Kauf zu probieren.
> 
> Jeder empfindet Tragekomfort anders


 ja, mal schauen, ob ich die Gelegenheit hab.


----------

